# Had to say goodbye to my brute



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Rolled it, got some water in the motor and the insurance ended up totaling the bike out. They gave me a more than fair payout price and I got to keep the tires and wheels. The 31" laws on ss212s are for sale in the appropriate section.

I can't tell you how truly sad I am to lose my brute. I loved that bike. I put a lot of blood sweat and tears into.. Rode the **** out of it and I'll miss it greatly. I'm moving on to a canned ham 1000xt outlander. I would consider another brute if they had a bigger engine in them these days. 

I feel like my dog just died or something..:34:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about all of that but at least the insurance helped you out. Good luck with the Outty


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

We are all sad with ya. I'll be the same way when it's my turn.

But a new 1000 C/A should help you through it!!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, but I bet you will be happy with the new ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank goodness for insurance! I've got it on the Rex. already


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes sir thank goodness. I never thought I'd need it, but they stood behind me... And with the accessories I had I ended up getting a few hundred less than the OTD price new I paid back in 2008.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Look like insurance is the way to go when I end up getting a new ride.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

They say when you're dog dies you should replace it. I don't agree with that, but with your quad, it just may work.

Sorry for your loss. Congrats on the new one.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ haha i like that metaphor


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks yall. I'll have the 1000 next month. Saving up to just pay cash for it. Then onto the mods! I gotta learn a whole new bike. I could change the rear main seal on mine in less than 5 minutes and that includes opening my beer and having a sip!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

1 good thing about brutes they teach you how to work on a 4 wheeler..lol..


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

i'll have some pics up of the 1000 that will make you want one sooner than a month 

29.5 OL2's and the rest...


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear, looked like an awesome bike. But I think you'll love the 1000 Canned ham!


----------

